# Miss Universe 2007



## babyangel (Jun 2, 2007)

What do you guys think of the girls and the gowns?

Attachment 33834

Attachment 33835

Attachment 33836

Attachment 33837

Attachment 33838

Attachment 33839

Attachment 33840

*Babyangel*


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 2, 2007)

Eh, those are ok. My favorite girls aren't up there. Miss USA and miss Japan look nice.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 2, 2007)

The above girls are the ones that made it to the top 5. My favourite is MISS BRAZIL.

I thought she should have won. She even did the answer segment really well. I absolutely love her gown.

*Babyangel*


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 2, 2007)

I really love the winner's dress. it's not your typical dress (and not pageant-y, which is good!), and it's totally flattering on her.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 2, 2007)

I like the simple white dress.


----------



## Nox (Jun 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The above girls are the ones that made it to the top 5. My favourite is MISS BRAZIL. 
I thought she should have won. She even did the answer segment really well. I absolutely love her gown.

*Babyangel*

Yes, I totally agree! And I thought Miss Tanzania should have been up there in the top five, along with Miss Mexico.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 2, 2007)

Miss Korea is gorgoeous. I think she looks better than Miss Japan. Oh well.. Go Asian Beauty! hahah


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 2, 2007)

I didn't like Miss Japan's dress. I think what bothered me most was that she kept trying to make it look like she was going to fly away! lol.


----------



## wendy29 (Jun 2, 2007)

this year was all about asian. Miss Photogenic is phillipina, Miss Congeniality is China.

By the way Miss korean has done so many plastic surgeries that you can;t even recognize. Look at that feakass cleavage!! http://pds3.egloos.com/pds/200610/09...9_08100211.jpg

that pix is Miss korea since she was young

beauty contest has become who has better plastic surgens


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't like Miss Japan's dress. I think what bothered me most was that she kept trying to make it look like she was going to fly away! lol. Lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 2, 2007)

Miss USA, Miss Japan and Miss Korea looks good.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *wendy29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this year was all about asian. Miss Photogenic is phillipina, Miss Congeniality is China. By the way Miss korean has done so many plastic surgeries that you can;t even recognize. Look at that feakass cleavage!! http://pds3.egloos.com/pds/200610/09...9_08100211.jpg

that pix is Miss korea since she was young

beauty contest has become who has better plastic surgens

If I were to look at pictures of myself from newborn to now, I'd say there has been a big change (I know this b/c people who haven't seen me in years barely recognized me) and I've never had plastic surgery in my life!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The above girls are the ones that made it to the top 5. My favourite is MISS BRAZIL. 
I thought she should have won. She even did the answer segment really well. I absolutely love her gown.

*Babyangel*

I totally agree! Now thats one gorgeous woman!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

They are nice. Poor Miss USA - She fell... lol


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 5, 2007)

dont really follow it here but they look pretty average, something that comes out on the red carpets.


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd have to say Miss Brazil is my favorite.


----------



## sushi-gal (Jun 6, 2007)

I like the third dress very much, it's beautiful.

talking about girls, Miss Japan doesn't look very Japanese and not particularly pretty that what I though.. oh well, she won it anyway.

I think Miss Korea is prettier than Miss Japan.

wendy29, I've heard how cosmetic surgery is popular in Korea. the one I saw on the TV was having it done to apply University or for new job! it that for real?


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 6, 2007)

I think they are all very pretty.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 6, 2007)

I liked all the dressees except Miss Tanzania. Is it me or does it look heavily padded on top????


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel sorry to miss Smith ehehe... she fell!


----------



## Bikz (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok girls,hit me but I really thought our miss was one of the best!

Prettier than Japan's...

But The Korean was gorgeous as well,she's asian but she has a bit of ocidental bauty...

Miss Brazil said in a interview that she cannot bear losing to Miss Japan,She'd rather lose to Miss Korea,and I completely agree with her!

And Miss Tanzania looks amazing in that white dress!

Yay for them!

~


----------



## *~Deena~* (Jun 7, 2007)

My personal favorite's Miss Venezuela...Such a beautiful smile and her hair color really compliments her skin tone .Didn't really like the dress though


----------



## greatnana (Jun 8, 2007)

The last one was the nicest


----------



## CandyApple (Jun 9, 2007)

Miss Japan had the classiest dress, very original. She was working it on the runway. Tyra would be proud...lol


----------



## lioness996 (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't like this 10 post rule. I can't see the pictures...

I tried to post but it didn't take before.


----------



## Mz Vishis (Jun 14, 2007)

honestly i think all the dresses were sub par...those dresses used to be sooo beautiful a few years back, they inspired me to want to become a designer. BUt now...iono. The best in my opinion was Miss Brazil...she looked like Jessica Rabbit! lol


----------

